# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  March NH Mandolin Festival

## Mandobar

is anyone here planning to attend this year's festival?

the teachers/performers this year are Peter Ostroushko, Skip Gorman , Seth Austen and David Surette. i've attended this every year since it started. it gets better every year.

----------


## Steve Davis

I hope to but haven't scraped up the money yet. Last year was great.

----------


## JGWoods

Do you have a link for it?
How much $$$ etc.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

see you there, Mandobar.
JG, there is probably info on David Surette's website or email him. I'll edit in a link.

rasa

----------


## Mandobar

http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/pub...ns_00232.shtml

here is the link. this year it is $100 but the festival is now 3 days.

----------


## PaulD

I was trying to talk my wife into attending... the airfare from Utah would be a killer for us. I'm still considering it though; if I can talk my boss into flying me to our corporate office in Philly on business and then take a few days off... hmmm...  

pd

----------


## Mandobar

i'll have my new national mando and maybe my sobell zouk with me (plus a few brentrups) if anyone is interested in testing these out.

----------


## Mandobar

i got a note from david surette yesterday stating that there were 8 spots left.

----------


## yoods

" was trying to talk my wife into attending... the airfare from Utah would be a killer for us. I'm still considering it though"

FYI, Southwest flies into Manchester which is only 30 min south of Concord where the event takes place.

----------


## Steve Davis

I'm going and can't wait. Last year was great.

----------


## R. Kane

Mandobar:

I just signed up. I'm looking forward to seeing you again, but please DON'T bring your resonator: I know from painful experience with Steve James last summer that they are way too loud for a workshop setting!  

arcane

----------


## otterly2k

Hey, PaulD- if you ever make it to Philly, let me know... maybe you could join our jam.

----------


## Mandobar

unfortunately richard, david surette has asked me to bring it for show and tell. i won't be using it though for workshops.

----------


## Steve Davis

Apparently there are two slots left before enrolment closes.

----------


## Michael Gowell

I got the next-to-last spot. #I'm really looking forward to seeing/hearing many mandolins new to me. #And spending a day close-up with Skip Gorman.

Is there any interest in a Cafe members get-together at lunch or cocktail time?

----------


## Mandobar

lunch is generally brought in for most folks ($10). beats racing out and back looking for lunch and we got some time to talk. skip is a great teacher. 

looking forward to seeing cafe folks there. david surette does a GREAT job putting this event together and on sunday morning Radim Zenkl will be joining us from what i have heard.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Well, it was awesome.
Not surprised most folks haven't reported in, as many probably are still on their way home. I only had an hour to go, but obligations made the journey many hours longer, as probably with others.
Too tired for serious review, but here's an overview.
Thanks to David Surette and his creative spirit (and abilities) to make this work.
And thanks to the Concord Community Music School for sheltering and supporting us. More communities should be as blessed as Concord, NH to have such a facility.
Many thanks to the generous sponsors. 
Good lessons for all and so good to see friends from the years past, as well as make new acquaintances. Special thanks to Bob, Bruce and Jeff for adding some spice to the instructional options.
A memorable concert Sat. nite (and reportedly Fri. nite also for those that could make it on the far side of the state), in keeping with the festival tradition. No stopping that Peter O. Sat. we rolled out of a two hour concert 3 1/2 hrs later! He gives 1000%, from the heart. Skip, Seth, David and Susie all gave equal. And a surprise appearance from August W. Thanks for joining us, August.
Radim Zenkl joined us on Sun. to drop our jaws while at the same time making us feel like we could do it, too.
Got to play that cow camp mandolin. And sing a few with Skip. Do it yourself if you get the chance. Life is short.
Much food for thought about developing our own style, brought to you by some of the finest mandolinists of our time humbly sharing their experience(s).
What a beautiful sound, the mandolin.

rasa
Jonathan Reinhardt

----------


## Mandobar

it was a great festival. the concert friday night was awesome with david surette playing his new trillium cittern. he opened the show playing solo on stage with only
a mike for amplification. it was like watching hendrix play. 

as usual i left saturday evening with a brain full of new plans for my playing. i have never seen peter play live before, but he is an inspiration. he played a version of "little help from my friends" friday and i believe he truly was the 6th beatle. 

during a session on tune writing peter told us that he was going back to the studio to record a new album (he played some of the pieces for us). awesome stuff.

i finally met seth austen. what a great guy! not sure i could even fathom playing all those balkan tunes and klezmer, but boy, seth makes it all look so easy. 

skip gorman is one of my favorite players and a great singer too.

we had a great session with octaves and zouks too. and bob abrahms from trillium octaves was there. it was all awesome!

----------


## R. Kane

I was there as a first-timer, and it was the best weekend workshop I've ever attended. Outstanding vibe, great facility, and something for everyone: beginners through experts (actually, I wouldn't know about that end of the spectrum), klezmer to bluegrass. Imagine, all this in New Hampshire, in the uppity-right corner of the map. 

David Surette wins my nomination for workshop leader of 2006. He puts tremendous effort into planning, communication and execution, and still has enough left over to teach, perform, and back up the other performers on his octave mandolin, all at the highest level. 

Its difficult to contemplate waiting a whole year to return.

----------

